# Theme for stock blur?



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

It's there a themed version of stock blur? I don't mind the blur right now, but would like to get rid of the navy blue in the pulldown/ notification bar.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Check under liberty if I remember correctly. There is a deodexed debloated stock rom. This is based off 886.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

You could use UOT Theme Kitchen to make one


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Or you could get ROM Toolbox and change your icons and pulldown bar whilekeeping your system as is. Just make a backup of the originals first.


----------

